# Caught my cat eating rat food



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

I spend a small fortune on my cats' gluten free food from a small manufacturer and my cat, Poki, chooses to eat rat food!

I am starting my rats on a new food and it was delivered today. When I put it on the floor, Poki was pawing it and then tried to bite through the bag. Knowing what he is capable of, I promptly put it in a cabinet. Later, I was making a "snack" bowl of food for one of my girls because I needed to separate her for a bit. I put the new food and a few treats in the bowl and set it on the table. When I am trying to coax my girl out to medicate her, I hear a crunching behind me. When I turn around, I see the infamous Poki chewing with the remnants of a piece of the new rat food at his feet. I had at least hoped he would go after something like a rice cracker. So the snack bowl goes on top of the fridge and I go back to getting my girl out. Then I hear another noise behind me and find Poki attempting to take the syringe, with my girl's Baytril in it, away. I caught him just in time. I have no idea why, but he is totally obsessed with syringes.

Other things he likes to eat, which he usually confiscates himself are: raw flour, french fries, potato chips and bread. The bread is very dense and I dry it out for the rats, so he cannot even chew through it, but runs off with it anyway. He gets most of his "supplements" from the kitchen table or counter.


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

LOL. I thought I was the only one with a cat that won't bother the rats, but certainly wants their food. One of my cats, Jack, is always stealing the rat food, (he's especially fond of the dry noodles).


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Ugh I can relate. My cats don't touch the rat food, but my DOG will go bonkers for it. He thinks it's the best thing ever lol. And since I can also relate on the spending a fortune on quality dog food it can be pretty annoying LOL


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

My cats and dogs love the little rat blocks. Draevyn plays with them more than eats them but my chihuahua will gop them down


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

I've never given them the chance.. But I know all my dogs (especially the chihuahuas!) would pounce on them if given the chance! The few times I've dropped some in the floor I have to be quick, cause they try to beat me to them xD! They haven't won yet... lol


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL mines a chihuahua to.

guess Chi dogs love ratblocks hahah


----------

